# WCG Badges are back



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks to bok of free-dc.org. 

He also created a special page with the raw data just for us, which should result in smoother updates.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a ton!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks W1z.  Where can we access this page at?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2010)

ty almighty wizz  now wers the million wcg marker


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

What page?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2010)

I just noticed my WCG Cruncher badge is AWOL.   It is filled out in the Options.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Oct 19, 2010)

sub'd for info


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I just noticed my WCG Cruncher badge is AWOL.   It is filled out in the Options.



tried "FordGT90Concept" without the quotes ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> tried "FordGT90Concept" without the quotes ?



mine just went away too it was here and then poof :/


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Odd...I don't see them either, but mine and CPs are here


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

what was the criteria to get a wcg badge? 100k last 28 days ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

That I know off it was hitting 100k.  I was not aware of having 100k every 28 days.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

yep 100k


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was 100k BOINC period


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

@ION

he said there was a page with raw data, would we be able to view it, just wondering.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ION
> 
> he said there was a page with raw data, would we be able to view it, just wondering.



no you shouldnt be concerned with the raw page


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Aha, cool, that could be nice to see


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

is it currently set to 28 days? if thats the case and i dont have my badge one of my machines is down which is an issue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks W1z.

@sol
If so that might be your issue.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks W1z.
> 
> @sol
> If so that might be your issue.



FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

gotta go check the xeon machine brb


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Keep us posted.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'm pretty sure it was 100k BOINC period



up to you guys to decide, i can set it to whatever you want.

it shouldnt be too easy to get the badge, but also a reachable goal.

personally i think it should reward people who continue donating to the cause and not just do it for a few days to get the badge - but up to you


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Keep us posted.



i forgot i changed it to fold under stanhemi thats why my badge dissapeared :/ now i kinda feel bad.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Let me think it over and I'll PM you w1z.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think it should be left at 100k 28 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Probably what I'll leave it at, just want to check a few stats and stuff.


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2010)

100k in 28 days? That's impossible for me. I have 3 computers running: between my mom's Sempron 3000+ that goes unused 99% of the time, my Athlon II and the Celeron 430 in my server, I only make around 1k ppd. You're asking at least 3.6k ppd now, it takes at least an i7 or a Phenom II X6 to put out those numbers.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 19, 2010)

Ummm... can anyone see mine? I'm sure it's hiding somewhere...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

hat said:


> 100k in 28 days? That's impossible for me. I have 3 computers running: between my mom's Sempron 3000+ that goes unused 99% of the time, my Athlon II and the Celeron 430 in my server, I only make around 1k ppd. You're asking at least 3.6k ppd now, it takes at least an i7 or a Phenom II X6 to put out those numbers.



no no. the pre requisites are to get a badge you need

1. at least 100k points

2. be active in the last 28 days.

we arent asking for 100k a month



Black Panther said:


> Ummm... can anyone see mine? I'm sure it's hiding somewhere...



negative


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

We shouldn't set it to active only, but a certain amount in the last 28 days.  If not 1 point every 28 days will get you the badge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> We shouldn't set it to active only, but a certain amount in the last 28 days.  If not 1 point every 28 days will get you the badge.



it should be something low i think we should make it active only but something like even 3k might be too much. remember while the badge means nothing their are some that will stop folding if they cant let people know they are folding. not alot of people make enough points to make it on the lists in the status threads (FAH/WCG) and so the badge is all they have to get noticed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah it'll have to be something low.  Let me take a look at a few things and I'll let you ll know.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> tried "FordGT90Concept" without the quotes ?


Yup, that's what is in there.








Solaris17 said:


> i forgot i changed it to fold under stanhemi thats why my badge dissapeared :/ now i kinda feel bad.


Same, but I always had one machine still on my profile.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

Solaris17 said:


> no no. the pre requisites are to get a badge you need
> 
> 1. at least 100k points
> 
> ...



Those used to be the requirements, the way it is setup now says you need to have 100k points earned in a rolling 28day period  Personally I think that is BS cause an OCed i7 running 24/7 *dedicated* (like mine) does not hit that requirement if even one day of 24hr use is missed (think lost internet connection, new hardware install, WCG system failures). 

7 out of the top 26 Lifetime Producers for the team are excluded from the badge in this setup (including our WCG Mod Paulieg): 






So I say change it to no more than 75k per rolling 28day period  

And since we are on the topic of badges can we *please* add the 1million, 2million, etc badges for WCG like we had wanted when they first came about? F@H was setup that way, but WCG was botched.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 on everything theonedub just said

Wasn't the pre-requisite before that you had to be 7 days active? IMHO I think the 100K minimum + activity in last 7 days was fine if that was the case before.

Having to do 100K in 28days is not something that rewards the dedicated people, but those with the high-end gear.

And whilst we're talking of badges, please pretty please can we have the Million milestone thing like the F@H. (Crazy cruncher for the 10K PPD+ too?)


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

KieX said:


> Crazy cruncher for the 10K PPD  too



come up with a better title


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 19, 2010)

100k in 28 days seems impossible for me, ive even commandeered a roommates rig which has similar stats to mine.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> personally i think it should reward people who continue donating to the cause and not just do it for a few days to get the badge - but up to you



definitely agree to that!


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> come up with a better title



I'm terrible at this, hope someone can come up with something...

But considering 10K PPD gives you PIE every day.. Pie Monster?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 19, 2010)

just this : Fanatic 

over the badge


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

changed badge requirement to 100k total AND 14k in 28 days (= 500 ppd), until you come up with a better requirement


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

^ Sounds better. I think 1000-1500 PPD is reasonable for those who are dedicated to the project and team (and not just badge chasing).


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

mine is still gone and i have met all the requirements?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 19, 2010)

it will update once per hour, if you want to force an update go to where you enter your wcg username and click on save


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> it will update once per hour, if you want to force an update go to where you enter your wcg username and click on save



you da man wiz!


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't come up with anything catchy for the 10kppd badge  I'll keep thinking about it though  

Thanks for the quick work on this W1zzard.


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Current dual-cores gives about 1K PPD minimum if used all day, so we can assume that's a reasonable minimum. Thanks for all this W1z


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I can't come up with anything catchy for the 10kppd badge  I'll keep thinking about it though
> 
> Thanks for the quick work on this W1zzard.



how bout just "Dedicated" ?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Just did a search for Crunch in google for some ideas:

Crunch Buster



Spoiler











Falcon Crunch!



Spoiler










I quite like Falcon Crunch


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 19, 2010)

I stopped crunching when I got my wgc badge in order to get f@h badge. Now I'm sharing my pc between folding (gpu) and crunching (cpu) but my wgc badge is gone and I don't know why is gone.

I don't think get wgc badge is so easy, at least in my case, because when my cpu crunches 24/7 it gets 1000ppd so within 28 days it'll get 28k not 100k.

Edit: Or maybe I'm wrong about what points are considered.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

Wiz changed it to 14k in 28days... go to your user cp... edit options then click save changes that shoud get you your badge back if you fall in the requirements!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the 100k + 14k in the last 28 days is good, that's a number that most should be able to maintain with ease 

W1zz, while we're discussing badges, is there still no way to do badges for the millions?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 19, 2010)

been wandering f@h team get different titles like, crazy folder and million marks and wcg dont.


edit: eh ion said it =p


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> I stopped crunching when I got my wgc badge in order to get f@h badge. Now I'm sharing my pc between folding (gpu) and crunching (cpu) but my wgc badge is gone and I don't know why is gone.
> 
> I don't think get wgc badge is so easy, at least in my case, because when my cpu crunches 24/7 it gets 1000ppd so within 28 days it'll get 28k not 100k.
> 
> ...



Have you been running the program correctly? I looked at your freeDC stats page and this is what your production looks like: 

(http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=701677)





With a Q6600 and a 460, you should have no problem keeping up with the NEW requirements without having to run 24/7.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 19, 2010)

I want the word Leet above my badge!!! lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

What about '1337 h4xx0r!'?


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

Why not just "Crazy Cruncher" until we can all decide on something more awesome? At least gives the badges some uniformity between F@H and WCG till then


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 19, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Have you been running the program correctly? I looked at your freeDC stats page and this is what your production looks like:
> 
> (http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=701677)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/q.jpg
> ...


WGC have been running in same way since I began, I didn't change anything. I just stopped running it for 2 or 3 weeks, to fold with cpu to get fah badge faster. Now I got fah badge then WCG is running again.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

What about: Crunch-oholic ?  



qu4k3r said:


> WGC have been running in same way since I began, I didn't chage anything. I just stopped running it for 2 or 3 weeks, to fold with cpu to get fah badge faster. Now I got fah badge then WCG is running again.



Keep letting it run so that your PPD average comes back up then your badge will reappear. You are a little short right now since you had a lot of 0 PPD days dragging your avg down.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> WGC have been running in same way since I began, I didn't change anything. I just stopped running it for 2 or 3 weeks, to fold with cpu to get fah badge faster. Now I got fah badge then WCG is running again.



You should be able to get it within a little while...it shouldn't take long to get your average back up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 19, 2010)

14k is fine with me.  That should be done with basically any setup.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2010)

After considering it for a little longer 50kPPD/28days seems like a better compromise.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> After considering it for a little longer 50kPPD/28days seems like a better compromise.



I'll disagree with that.  Some people here have great dedication towards crunching, yet they don't have the hardware to hit such PPD.  Just don't think it's fair.  Look at ION himself, he's just got some at work crunching, if not when his parents didn't let him crunch with the i7 it was real hard for him to get to that mark.  I just don't think it's fair, that's all.  I do appreciate the discussion and feedback though.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

Badge Demons begone!!! All ur badges are belong to Chicken Patty !!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with CP about this.  50k/month I could conceivably do over the summer, but it would be a real challenge as I wouldn't have the i7.  Many people, such as Rad_Ed until recently, simply couldn't make 50k a month, even though I would definitely classify Randal as a dedicated cruncher.

I think that a small requirement is reasonable, but it shouldn't be any higher than what a modern dual core can do


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

My average is about 20K-30K a month depending if both Rigs are up.  And thats with the Q9450 running at a lesser load ( I've figured out my chip is kinda shwag, repasted it 3 times and core 1 is ALWAYS 5-6 degrees hottter).  I conisder my self pretty dedicated for the funds I have and the fact I always run 24/7.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> After considering it for a little longer 50kPPD/28days seems like a better compromise.



 better to who?  Im sorry but the way i see it ppd is nothing but money in terms of hardware and power used, who is to say that a dude with a crappy athlon prebuilt running 24/7 is less dedicated then someone with 10 I7's running 24/7? would be like saying im less of a pc gamer cause i dont have 3 480's in sli


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

^^Exactly my point, I think 14k is perfectly fine as that is 500 PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> better to who?  Im sorry but the way i see it ppd is nothing but money in terms of hardware and power used, who is to say that a dude with a crappy athlon prebuilt running 24/7 is less dedicated then someone with 10 I7's running 24/7? would be like saying im less of a pc gamer cause i dont have 3 480's in sli



I think you guys missed my point entirely. Im not trying to turn the badge into some elitist BS-fest. As someone who *started on this team with a E2140 Prebuilt running 24/7*, having higher requirements for the badge can drive someone to upgrade or otherwise contribute more to the team. I saved, waited for deals, and put in OT @ work to bankroll my systems. 50k a month is not impossible, even on low end hardware (who remembers POS's admirable mini farm ?). 

Furthermore, I feel that the badge is not meant to be a 'thanks for *participating*' deal. W1z said it best: 



W1zzard said:


> it shouldnt be too easy to get the badge, but also a reachable goal.
> 
> personally i think it should reward people who continue donating to the cause and not just do it for a few days to get the badge - but up to you



14k PPD is exactly that- too easy.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

50K a month is a bit much for some crunchers, although I'm not even sure how many points a  month I pull right now.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> 50K a month is a bit much for some crunchers, although I'm not even sure how many points a  month I pull right now.



Well according to FreeDC your current 7day avg is about 1700ppd, which over a 28 day period would put you 2.5k shy of 50k/month.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

That's lame. 

More reason for me not to like your idea then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Why don't we do a poll?  Can w1z add one to this thread?  If so we'll vote and let the votes decide.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I think you guys missed my point entirely. Im not trying to turn the badge into some elitist BS-fest. As someone who *started on this team with a E2140 Prebuilt running 24/7*, having higher requirements for the badge can drive someone to upgrade or otherwise contribute more to the team._ I saved, waited for deals, and put in OT @ work to bankroll my systems_. 50k a month is not impossible, even on low end hardware (who remembers POS's admirable mini farm ?).
> Furthermore, I feel that the badge is not meant to be a 'thanks for *participating*' deal. W1z said it best:
> 14k PPD is exactly that- too easy.



i completely understand what your saying, but you need to understand that alot of people might not be able to do that due to restrictions at jobs, power bills, debts, familys, w/e.  I understand trying to limit the ease in which one can obtain it, but if you leave it on the high end its pretty much going to boil down to saying thanks for doing all you can to help but you just dont have enough money invested in hardware for me to activate a 100 pixel gif on your profile


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

The only thing that will bother me is for those who really do crunch consistently, and give the utmost dedication they can not be able to have a badge because they are too young to work, or are going through a financial struggle, etc.  Not everybody has money to have a higher end rig or even a rig that will churn out 50k every 28 days.  If they can crunch consistently even if they do 500 PPD with their toaster oven, to me they deserve a badge.  Just my two cents though.

I personally think 50k is tooo much!  However, I am willing to let every one vote and pitch in to decide the right amount.  It's a group decision, not just mine or somebody elses.  So let's hear it fellas.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I get it. Yeah it sucks for some people, but its not as if its permanent. Keep at it, work through whatever is holding you back, and when you are able to meet the req, the badge will be waiting. 

Before I messaged W1z out of my concern earlier today it was 100k/28days and maybe 3 people were concerned or even aware.

Im merely voicing my opinion. By all means add a poll and see what everyone else says, although I think we all know what the poll will say.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Honestly, I'd like to see what the team wants it to be. 

I'm all for a poll.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 20, 2010)

This table is all members that have obtained 100,000 points sorted by the 'Last 28 Days'.



Team Rank  	Name  	Yesterday  	2 Days Ago  	Average  	Last 7 days  	Last 28 Days  	Total Credit
2	Mindweaver 	20,920	19,050	18,898	127,102	561,923	6,428,684
5	msgclb 	12,382	11,670	12,627	80,530	383,520	4,832,963
28	mjkmike 	14,620	13,105	12,770	81,404	366,925	1,220,424
4	GREASEMONKEY 	7,701	6,728	7,209	47,933	285,853	5,678,466
3	dustyshiv 	12,269	9,219	10,005	71,148	278,248	6,327,231
6	bogmali 	7,315	10,488	8,071	57,034	235,564	4,402,394
14	ERazerHead 	9,360	8,911	8,454	59,674	227,035	2,279,170
1	MetalRacer 	9,255	8,053	8,766	57,393	210,540	6,558,056
12	Niko084 	7,430	5,936	7,134	46,406	209,550	2,683,653
27	kpresler 	3,152	3,490	5,453	32,566	186,183	1,423,513
18	KieX 	8,438	8,509	7,783	52,101	182,961	1,732,904
31	MStenholm 	5,010	3,981	3,729	23,636	160,350	1,105,932
8	twilyth 	7,019	7,064	6,631	44,534	148,383	4,143,394
9	HammerON 	4,528	5,724	6,820	44,276	147,035	3,958,576
113 up2 	Lampmaster 	5,004	6,152	4,193	27,542	134,833	135,315
19	Velvet Wafer 	5,596	4,897	4,875	33,797	130,257	1,721,921
15	Chicken Patty 	9,579	11,006	7,040	52,513	121,914	1,944,758
24	T-Bob 	4,566	2,369	2,645	18,929	99,930	1,586,979
43	Trigger911 	3,537	3,408	3,085	22,037	98,680	601,580
21	theonedub 	3,507	3,676	3,330	22,146	96,091	1,693,720
26	p_o_s_pc 	5,268	3,970	3,494	22,910	92,432	1,423,643
51	toast2004 	5,056	4,650	2,524	20,711	91,045	475,282
25	FordGT90Concept 	3,620	2,607	3,081	20,747	88,948	1,510,738
61	Soylent Joe 	780	1,995	1,718	10,697	72,251	336,781
29	Supreme0verlord 	2,863	2,894	2,565	17,432	72,109	1,118,710
17	dhoshaw 	2,629	2,677	2,363	15,445	67,916	1,746,905
57	garyinhere 	3,825	4,015	2,770	20,451	67,870	394,784
106	dank1983man420 	1,970	2,398	1,617	11,169	64,962	150,153
50	mosheen 	1,072	954	1,624	10,137	61,254	480,157
23	3xploit 	0	0	0	0	55,547	1,600,471
59	BarbaricSoul 	837	496	1,413	8,484	53,310	357,958
38	twuersch 	2,552	1,998	1,545	12,050	49,604	702,936
20	Jizzler 	2,003	2,450	1,917	13,380	48,765	1,700,137
11	paulieg 	1,929	1,996	1,646	10,852	45,812	3,036,536
37	King Wookie 	2,612	2,702	2,266	15,324	44,931	706,019
35	VulkanBros_TPU 	2,575	1,519	1,648	11,441	42,078	873,317
7	stanhemi 	836	548	903	6,141	41,326	4,344,869
92	BowHunt3r 	1,525	1,245	1,417	9,489	40,513	199,136
104 up1 	Bursar123 	4,341	2,488	1,678	12,758	39,669	153,365
58	amdguy 	1,011	1,360	1,424	8,821	36,343	383,966
60	BazookaJoe 	1,184	1,322	1,285	7,919	36,153	342,466
89	Azma666 	1,317	783	340	3,930	34,350	213,698
120	popswala 	644	442	747	4,918	26,823	118,681
72	Damulta 	682	596	675	3,206	26,165	267,384
95 up2 	Radical_Edward 	1,727	1,811	1,717	11,509	26,031	176,746
112	Exeodus 	924	1,512	1,072	7,036	25,832	136,972
87	AlienIsGOD 	40	817	645	4,503	25,422	220,842
56	hat_tpu 	920	1,728	1,213	8,659	25,375	397,623
36	MrSemi 	1,085	1,807	736	6,078	25,322	739,142
90	FIH The Don 	400	731	621	3,655	24,304	203,610
67	arrakis9 	1,192	803	658	5,499	23,856	294,398
102	Pembo 	0	0	0	0	23,491	159,031
48	carlramsey 	972	1,156	904	5,620	23,118	503,638
123	Moggy 	1,021	1,189	725	5,505	22,294	112,719
42	Jejking 	823	0	654	3,855	21,660	610,960
55	itsover65 	1,115	826	685	4,490	19,759	403,182
86	BraveSoul 	303	38	614	3,107	19,734	222,856
74	anthony whittle 	643	600	533	3,347	14,894	257,966
81	Black Panther 	816	0	367	2,567	14,882	236,658
127	larrymachine 	838	426	432	3,266	14,222	102,221
103	rsh5155 	806	272	425	2,990	11,903	156,263
119 down1 	Giggla 	1,455	1,677	624	4,328	11,757	122,520
68	Kursah 	72	29	513	3,028	11,004	288,991
30	Buck_Nasty 	0	0	0	0	10,021	1,108,845
108	captainskyhawk 	541	506	435	2,746	9,803	145,381
47	deathmore 	0	510	445	2,803	9,724	521,327
52	blkhogan 	46	312	124	736	9,599	459,455
79	onepost 	343	318	280	1,574	9,113	241,779
101	jctuner  	349	411	295	2,150	8,843	165,786
65 up1 	NastyHabits 	501	499	382	2,340	8,351	306,500
10	D.Law 	155	107	230	1,401	8,124	3,804,054
107	gogx 	380	191	262	1,837	7,335	148,626
118 up1 	Qu4k3r 	382	87	101	1,642	7,188	122,823
75	XZero450 	264	348	284	1,893	6,406	253,507
97 down1 	Pete1burn 	0	0	0	0	5,614	175,666
83	t77snapshot 	73	74	188	1,098	5,364	233,427
122	kebabi 	0	73	28	199	5,363	116,847
93	ChaoticAtmosphere 	111	138	159	1,094	5,098	194,257
88	mdbrotha03 	0	142	184	2,809	5,026	213,754
109	etrigan420 	130	0	35	287	3,976	144,652
44	angelkiller 	0	0	72	434	3,920	584,299
111	snipermonkey2 	135	159	118	992	3,217	138,460
78	BlackAtem 	224	0	53	323	2,992	243,619
100	A Cheese Danish 	0	0	33	232	2,568	166,428
71	Kreij 	31	39	57	355	1,903	267,961
22	freaksavior 	0	0	19	131	1,685	1,681,962
73	Munki_TPU 	0	0	28	110	898	265,836
49	mmaakk 	0	0	0	0	357	486,193
80	DarkEgo 	0	0	0	0	342	241,045
53	MRCLTPU 	0	0	0	0	219	412,449
69	JrRacinFan 	0	0	0	0	213	285,983
13	Chomes 	0	0	0	0	0	2,376,678
16	Oily_17 	0	0	0	0	0	1,879,465
32	4x4n_TPU 	0	0	0	0	0	1,088,784
33	DaedalusHelios 	0	0	0	0	0	1,058,960
34	mx500torid 	0	0	0	0	0	934,288
39	Duxx 	0	0	0	0	0	650,433
40	caesarb2h 	0	0	0	0	0	627,141
41	onry 	0	0	0	0	0	613,279
45	cliffinsperry 	0	0	0	0	0	553,133
46	Nosada 	0	0	0	0	0	550,503
54	Wile E 	0	0	0	0	0	405,371
62	bpgt64 	0	0	0	0	0	319,108
63	NeonFlak 	0	0	0	0	0	313,991
64	BundyR 	0	0	0	0	0	308,890
66 down1 	GilbertQC 	0	0	0	0	0	306,485
70	WhiteLotus 	0	0	0	0	0	276,128
76	xrealm20 	0	0	0	0	0	248,109
77	Yamantaka 	0	0	0	0	0	246,655
82	vaidas40 	0	0	0	0	0	235,629
84	neoreif 	0	0	0	0	0	233,239
85	thebluebumblebee 	0	0	0	0	0	225,984
91	Vagike 	0	0	0	0	0	199,962
94	willynuisance 	0	0	0	0	0	184,938
96 down1 	Fitseries3 	0	0	0	0	0	176,459
98	aCid888* 	0	0	0	0	0	172,509
99	El Fiendo 	0	0	0	0	0	171,300
105 down1 	Crunching for Stan 	0	0	0	0	0	151,440
110	jellyrole banned from tpu 	0	0	0	0	0	140,420
114 down1 	scope54 	0	0	0	0	0	135,043
115 down1 	Track607 	0	0	0	0	0	133,619
116	Silkstone 	0	0	0	0	0	125,210
117	Homeless2 	0	0	0	0	0	124,277
121	crimsonanacrh_TPU 	0	0	0	0	0	116,959
124	Shadowdust 	0	0	0	0	0	108,625
125	Solaris17 	0	0	0	0	0	107,678
126	solofly 	0	0	0	0	0	105,532
It's easy to eliminate all the goose eggs but how high to you want to set the bar?


----------



## ERazer (Oct 20, 2010)

make a poll

imo have 14k 28day then

for those dedicated cruncher have a "crazy cruncher" or "million mark" badge

my 2 cent


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Just to clarify with regards to the table: it was setup to where you needed to have 100k at least in the past 28 days, so the number in the 'Last 28 Days' column needed to be 100k+ to get the badge earlier today. Now, if I understand what was posted earlier, it is set to 14k per every 28days.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Which means nearly most of the people on the team wouldn't have a badge. It'd also zap a lot of people even if it was 50K. 

All this discussion is distracting us from the main goal of crunching.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 20, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> All this discussion is distracting us from the main goal of crunching.



1+ thats why i dont mind having it set low bc every little bit helps


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

The way its setup now has got ~66% of all active members with the badge. 

Setting it so low could actually hurt the teams output, no? If all you have to do is throw up 500PPD people may not bother to crunch past what it takes to get the badge.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

Setting it high will make some people not want to crunch for a team that has such high demands/exceptions for a piny little badge that goes with your sig. 

I personally have a X4 crunching nearly 24/7 and a X2 that crunches for about 14 hours a day, sometimes more. I'm rather sure I would still fall short due to power outages, upgrades/fiddling, and mild gaming now and again. 

Like I said before, all this talking is distracting from our main goal, which is helping find cures, find clean water, etc.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I fail to see how an intelligible conversation about badge requirements takes away from our Crunching.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 20, 2010)

This is how I interpret the table.

The table contains every one that has obtained 100,000 points as shown in the 'Total Credit' column.

The table is sorted by the 'Last 28 Days' column and this is the total points obtained by each member in the last 28 days.

When W1zzard suggested 100k for the last 28 days that meant that Chicken Patty and the members in the table above him would have a WCG Badge.

With the WCG Badge set to 14K for the last 28 days then larrymachine and those above him would have the badge.

I'll defer to CP on where to set the cutoff.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

It doesn't but with your unrealistic idea, I don't think members that can get their badge/keep it, would want to stick around. I'm saying it could easily be as counter productive as it being too low. 

Some people don't crunch on i7's, and simply can't meet 50K in a month. If such were the case for me, I'd find a new team that would appreciate my efforts.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

i guess the main question is what is this badge supposed to mean? is it A token of thanks to people who give all they can to the cause or is it supposed to be some elite thing given out to the top %?

in all honesty i dont really care as i can only take part in the winter as ambient temps are a bitch


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This is how I interpret the table.
> 
> The table contains every one that has obtained 100,000 points as shown in the 'Total Credit' column.
> 
> ...



We are on the same page interpretation wise.



Radical_Edward said:


> It doesn't but with your unrealistic idea, I don't think members that can get their badge/keep it, would want to stick around. I'm saying it could easily be as counter productive as it being too low.
> 
> Some people don't crunch on i7's, and simply can't meet 50K in a month. If such were the case for me, I'd find a new team that would appreciate my efforts.



Well it doesn't take an i7 to get 50k/month and the only thing I am 100% on is that 14k is too low, 35k ish would be passable for me. You would leave if you didnt get a badge? Thats interesting.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 20, 2010)

larrymachine and most of the people above him still contribute, so I don't see why people who have earned their badge should have it taken away from them as long as they still contribute a half decent amount of points.



theonedub said:


> Well it doesn't take an i7 to get 50k/month and the only thing I am 100% on is that 14k is too low, 35k ish would be passable for me. You would leave if you didnt get a badge? Thats interesting.



I think 20K-30K would be fine. 

Yes, there's a possibility that I'd leave. I find it hard to believe that only the "top dogs" deserve the badge.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't how many ppd (or points in last 28days) could get a cpu crunching 24/7 o nearly to that, but I think if any donor makes it then deserves a little acknowledgment for its help. It is clear that we all help in a disinterested and altruistic way, but the badge is like a pat on the back to continue contributing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This table is all members that have obtained 100,000 points sorted by the 'Last 28 Days'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



goose eggs is some BS isnt that kind of an eleitest standpoint? i mean yup check that out i have 0 points. but i was folding for stan. not to mention that my xeon. doesnt pull more then 200 MAYBE ppd in 16 hours. I build PC's all the time. remember that 5200 i brought back to life? or the 5000be I had or the AM3 system? or what about the 939 3200+ system? those all folded. before I gave them for free to families that didnt have a PC. what now? Do i get left out because i cant afford to upgrade my PC? because I need to pay my bills on a little more then minimum wage? or that I feel to bad to charge people for the PC's i have lying in my PC room because I think everyone should have the oppurtunities and creature comforts I made for myself with PC's without going through the shit I had to to get them? and all i can manage to do is keep a single core w/ HT Xeon crunching because the second proc and socket on the server board is useless without a mount bracket? iots MAYBE 200ppd but I work hard to be able to pull just that. Have fun blowing your thousands on processors that boost your score because I dont have that luxury. However bear in mind that doesnt mean im ANY LESS dedicated then you. or any of the "big boys". I dont mean to get on a high horse but i was #2 for years before some of you even joined the team. back when 2kPPD a day was WTF OMG amazing.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

50k in 28 days is too much. As I said before, between a Athlon II x2 at 3.5GHz, a Celeron 430 at 2.4GHz and a Sempron 3000+ at 2.1GHz I make 1200-1300 points on the best days. You want around 1.7k ppd from me. I just can't do that. Upgrading the system with the Sempron pretty much requires a total overhaul. Upgrading the system with the Athlon II would require a new motherboard because my current motherboard has a 95w limit. I could upgrade the Celeron 430 to a E2xxx at the most. The PSU is junk, and the motherboard in there is a generic low end ECS board that only supports 1066 FSB processors and 667MHz RAM, and that system would still be a Pentium 3 if I didn't upgrade it for WCG.

I would love to upgrade my server with a new motherboard, power supply, and processor, and I would love to upgrade my current system with a new cpu and motherboard, but I don't have that kind of money laying around. I'm still trying to find a job, but it's pretty shit around here right now.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Any contribution is great, but if your contribution doesn't get you a badge there is no reason to be up in arms about it or leave the team. In my exp the benefit of being part of this team is in the members that support one another, not the rather plain badge that appears in our posts. 

I think some people forget that dedication really doesn't mean do the best you can- this isnt a reward for participation and its not meant to be easy. Its not as if the top producers on the team got all their hardware for free or have money to spend frivolously on hardware. Chances are they work just as hard as you and made the necessary sacrafice to run more rigs, for longer hours, etc. 

You want a thanks or a pat on the back for joining or crunching? You can get a thanks in the respective team thread after you say post that you joined up. You want a badge? You're going to have to put in the work.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Any contribution is great, but if your contribution doesn't get you a badge there is no reason to be up in arms about it or leave the team. In my exp the benefit of being part of this team is in the members that support one another, not the rather plain badge that appears in our posts.
> 
> I think some people forget that dedication really doesn't mean do the best you can- this isnt a reward for participation and its not meant to be easy. Its not as if the top producers on the team got all their hardware for free or have money to spend frivolously on hardware. Chances are they work just as hard as you and made the necessary sacrafice to run more rigs, for longer hours, etc.
> 
> You want a thanks or a pat on the back for joining or crunching? You can get a thanks in the respective team thread after you say post that you joined up. You want a badge? You're going to have to put in the work.



so what your saying without actually saying is that the badge is tied directly to money, and in that case even when i get there i dont want one, so count me out :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Any contribution is great, but if your contribution doesn't get you a badge there is no reason to be up in arms about it or leave the team. In my exp the benefit of being part of this team is in the members that support one another, not the rather plain badge that appears in our posts.
> 
> I think some people forget that dedication really doesn't mean do the best you can- this isnt a reward for participation and its not meant to be easy. Its not as if the top producers on the team got all their hardware for free or have money to spend frivolously on hardware. Chances are they work just as hard as you and made the necessary sacrafice to run more rigs, for longer hours, etc.
> 
> You want a thanks or a pat on the back for joining or crunching? You can get a thanks in the respective team thread after you say post that you joined up. You want a badge? You're going to have to put in the work.



yeah im out too i think, at least for the moment.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

Dedication does not scale linearly with your PPD. I've been working in our F@H team forever. I was one of the top 10 producers with a mere Athlon64 x2 5200+ running SMP. That kind of power won't even get you in the top 50 anymore.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

You guys really are missing my point, I'm at a loss as to why either I can't articulate my message clearly or why its too hard for others to understand.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have any work to do to get a badge. As said before, jobs are shit here. I couldn't even get hired at a grocery store, even though I put down "any" for time available to work, and "any" for job position applying for (they were hiring, just not sure what for).


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2010)

hat said:


> Dedication does not scale linearly with your PPD. I've been working in our F@H team forever. I was one of the top 10 producers with a mere Athlon64 x2 5200+ running SMP. That kind of power won't even get you in the top 50 anymore.



yup i remember that. i still run today 24/7 on my remaining GX2 93C consistent I will run my only card ONLY (primary rig) card until it melts for this team. But its a real shame to put all this effort to begin with into badges only to have the top producers that get pie everyday come to a vote to raise the limit because its "too easy for our farms" leaving the people that just cant keep up in the dust. with the "what is a badge to anyone anyway?" attitude. My badge is a symbol. It means I fold for this team It means I contribute to the development for cures to cruel and horrifying diseases. But I cant even wear that in pride now. Its not like I was in it for the points. I dont even know how many I have in FAH or WCG All I know is I have a badge. and when i scroll down a page I feel good seeing mine. Like im making the world better. and Im proud of the others I see that wear them. Of course anyone could play this off as "isnt folding good enough badge or not?" ya it is. But I dont check scores. I honestly dont even know how to get to my stat page for WCG let alone care how. I just like a simple visual reminder for ME if anyone that says good job Sol keep it up.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I only brought up the money because people were mentioning 'big dogs/big guys' as if hardware magically fell out the sky or there was some store handing out free i7s. The majority of people with high end computers worked for them and started out at the bottom too.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

And that's perfectly fine, but I am currently still at the bottom, and I still crunch and fold just as hard as anyone else.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I only brought up the money because people were mentioning 'big dogs/big guys' as if hardware magically fell out the sky or there was some store handing out free i7s. The majority of people with high end computers worked for them and started out at the bottom too.



no one ever said they didn't, nor did anyone try to undermine what they are doing, it just seems that some would set an impossible standard for people, and then try to claim that wcg is a group effort but only acknowledge those with the largest farms on the forums


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I only brought up the money because people were mentioning 'big dogs/big guys' as if hardware magically fell out the sky or there was some store handing out free i7s. The majority of people with high end computers worked for them and started out at the bottom too.



i never said anything about free hardware or the fact that any of the top producers DIDNT work for their points. Im saying that even at 47+ hours a week I cannot afford to buy new tires let alone an upgrade or a dedicated machine. I bust my ass doing rudementery tasks a child could figure out for barely enough to pay my electric bill because their is nothing in the middle of the forest that I live in. What Im getting at is if im not putting in the "work" for my badge at that point. then either you have a REALLY scewed deffinition of "work" or I will give my apologies for this warm debate and say that your point is in all honestly totally going over my head because I fail to see how im not "working" to "deserve" my badge.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like you are putting up the effort but the results may* not be good enough (*depending on where the cutoff is eventually set) to get a badge. It doesn't take away from what you are doing though. 

The only example I can think of right now is the Olympics, we can all try our hardest and give our 100% but in the end some people are getting sent home without medals.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sounds like you are putting up the effort but the results may* not be good enough (*depending on where the cutoff is eventually set) to get a badge. It doesn't take away from what you are doing though.
> 
> The only example I can think of right now is the Olympics, we can all try our hardest and give our 100% but in the end some people are getting sent home without medals.



 except the Olympics is a competition between people and wcg is a group effort to improve the lives of humans world wide, so in your mind the badge is a prize correct?


-edit- just want to verify this is in no way personal and im not coming after you in this post


i think it should be more like little league, everyone that participated should get recognition...


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I knew typing that post that the Olympics was not the best example, but as I said it was all I could think of. That being said though, it would be a little naive to think there is no competition involved in WCG (WCG.com Team Challenges, TPU! WCG Contests, etc). Points, rankings, badges and whatnot on WCG.com would seem to hint at an inherent competitiveness to the whole get up (albeit not as cutthroat as one would imagine). 

As far as little league, I think that is exactly what it should not be like. Go figure.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought every rig that crunched counted. The "big boys" already have their distinct badges, with "Crazy Folder" and such (at least for F@H, and coming soon for WCG it would seem). What about all the others who crunch and fold for the team but don't make your set requirements? Why take their badge away from them when the big boys already have their distinction?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

Well they can think of the badge as their carrot and continue to work to get it. Im sure they would receive support from the other team members, and when they crack that milestone they will receive their badge and our admiration for their dedication.


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

I honestly don't see people throwing massive amounts of money into upgrading computer hardware to gain a badge. Look at Solaris, he said he's having a hard enough time as it is just trying to take care of himself, nevermind having spare money to throw into upgrading rigs. He's a valued member of the team and the forum, but he just doesn't have the resources to pour into WCG/FAH. Why would you want to take his badge away when the big boys already have the distinction you're looking for?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't see massive amounts of money being needed to get a badge. I mentioned before that maybe 35k would be better for everyone who was shell shocked when I suggested 50k. 

Second, there is no distinction for different producing WCG members. Its been talked about since badges were suggested and never happened. Plus its been mentioned in this thread about 6 times and hasn't been responded too. So who knows whats up with that. 

I'm hooked on WCG and F@H as much as the next guy- I could get away with that I need a computer for with my Lenovo, but I cant quit. Im not crazy though. If you have problems with day to day living- keeping the lights on, food on the table, rent paid, clothes on your back, or keeping non bald tires on your car, then WCG/F@H and badges are the least of your concerns. Bravo that you still want to help, but dedication was two stops back, get your priorities right.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 20, 2010)

Uhh, I feel bad for making this post since my badge isn't there either but I'm not posting because of this - I will still continue to crunch for the team, badge or no badge. It's sad people are thinking of leaving, but they are right to a certain extent because they had something which they were proud of and it was taken from them and removing the incentive.

My opinion would be that the badge is restored to all *regular* crunchers like it was before - the amount is not important - what's important is that they contribute _regularly_.

I agree that the badge should be taken from members who earned it long time ago and have since forgotten about crunching even though they have the hardware to do so.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

The only thing is determining what constitutes regularly is turning into a pickle


----------



## hat (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I'm hooked on WCG and F@H as much as the next guy- I could get away with that I need a computer for with my Lenovo, but I cant quit. Im not crazy though. If you have problems with day to day living- keeping the lights on, food on the table, rent paid, clothes on your back, or keeping non bald tires on your car, then WCG/F@H and badges are the least of your concerns. Bravo that you still want to help, but dedication was two stops back, get your priorities right.



You're missing the point. Solaris contributes to the team, and he gets a badge. He works hard, but can't afford to throw money at rigs for DC projects, yet you want to raise the bar and take the badge away because it's too easy to earn. The badges already show dedication enough in that someone folded long enough to meet the base points requirement and continues to return results. It would be nice if everyone folded 35k in 28 days, but not everyone has that kind of power. All your plan does is take badges away from people who are already dedicated to the team.


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> The only thing is determining what constitutes regularly is turning into a pickle



I dunno, perhaps sorting by the 'average' column? 



hat said:


> Solaris contributes to the team, and he gets a badge. He works hard, but can't afford to throw money at rigs for DC projects, yet you want to raise the bar and take the badge away because it's too easy to earn.



Precisely why I think people like Solaris shouldn't have their badge removed. On the other hand, people like... uhhh who don't crunch anymore or only do so for a short while to be eligible for some competition and then quit again  don't really deserve the badge....


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2010)

hat said:


> You're missing the point. Solaris contributes to the team, and he gets a badge. He works hard, but can't afford to throw money at rigs for DC projects, yet you want to raise the bar and take the badge away because it's too easy to earn. The badges already show dedication enough in that someone folded long enough to meet the base points requirement and continues to return results. It would be nice if everyone folded 35k in 28 days, but not everyone has that kind of power. All your plan does is take badges away from people who are already dedicated to the team.



He's not missing the point I don't think. A few pages back the initial requirement was 100K in 28 days as a requirement (which he pointed out needed to be brought down). The 50K is based on a dual-core full-time and was a way to have that rule try to accommodate the most people possible. 35k.. all these numbers are just a way to bring that requirement down.

Having said that though, there needs to be some distinction between those who are crunching and those who get a badge and leave. Like I've mentioned in this thread I think it was a active in the last 7 days requirement before (rather than a number).

So I totally agree with BP that:


Black Panther said:


> *snip*
> My opinion would be that the badge is restored to all *regular* crunchers like it was before - the amount is not important - what's important is that they contribute _regularly_.
> 
> I agree that the badge should be taken from members who earned it long time ago and have since forgotten about crunching even though they have the hardware to do so.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

The way they do badges for FAH @ OCN is a 50k requirement + at least 1pt in the last month.  I would like higher requirements than this here.  I think that a 100k requirement is good, and then a requirement of 15k a month (500 PPD).  The maximum I think is acceptable would be 30k a month (1k PPD), but I'd honestly much rather see it at 500 PPD.

While I could easily manage the 30k a month, there are many here that are dedicated crunchers that simply couldn't.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

Im at a loss here..... dedication IMO is running ur rig daily and/or 24/7 contributing regularly.  As stated some pplz rigs are not top of the line, but should we not acknowledge all our members and be able to have the general badge for them?  As mentioned have a badge for over 500k or 1mill or w/e.  But I dont not think we should overlook the impact that EVERY SINGLE one of our regulars are dedicated, regardless of PPD.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

I just think the limit should be easily obtainable based on today's standard.    Yet not so low where a guy with a laptop can crunch 3 hours a day and make it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I think that's reasonable, a modern AMD or Intel dual-core should have no issue making it, or a couple older rigs.  

I'm glad that we have something figured out


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Let's see what w1z says.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Excellent 

Didn't he said that he'd set up any requirements, we just had to decide on them?


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey! I'm on that list! WooHoo!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah well be hasn't replied.


By the way guys.  The limit will be 22.4k every 28 days.  Thisis 800 PPD.  I think it's right because this way it's not really hardware dependent.  Even someone who is nuts about helping out but only has funds to crunch with his laptop can obtain this however, it's not super low to the point that partial crunching with even a low end system will achieve it.  800 PPD can be done by the majority of any cruncher with some effort.  Those are my two cents.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Absolutely, I think it's very reasonable considering the requirement for the Crunchers Helping Crunchers system is 1k PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally think it's a great balance.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

800PPD is a nice number.  I had to cut back the % of cpu being utilized, but even @ 50% usage on all 4 cores I'm still averaging 805PPD on my Q9450 alone.  But as I said, Im running 24/7 so even if my PPD dips below that, it would be kinda ghey to take away my badge.  It wouldn't matter either way as I would still crunch no matter what, but you guys all kno that since i started back up this year, you could look at my stats and see that theres almost nary a day where my rig isnt running


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Why are you only at 50? usage?  You should be able to do well more than that with no system performance hit


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 20, 2010)

Im having issues with some of my games crashing.....notably BC2 and Lord of the Rings Online (tho LOTRO is buggy in the 1st place atm).  Also my craptacular cooler doesnt do the greatest job and I said in another thread that the Q9450 has a bum core that always runs 5 degrees hotter.....  Once the weather gets colder towards Nov/Dec I ramp up the utilization.  Im gonna look in to getting a better cooler for my Rig and once I have a bit of extra $$$ get the G/F rig back up and running as well.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> He's not missing the point I don't think. A few pages back the initial requirement was 100K in 28 days as a requirement (which he pointed out needed to be brought down). The 50K is based on a dual-core full-time and was a way to have that rule try to accommodate the most people possible. 35k.. all these numbers are just a way to bring that requirement down.
> 
> Having said that though, there needs to be some distinction between those who are crunching and those who get a badge and leave. Like I've mentioned in this thread I think it was a active in the last 7 days requirement before (rather than a number).
> 
> So I totally agree with BP that:



Exactly right!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Im having issues with some of my games crashing.....notably BC2 and Lord of the Rings Online (tho LOTRO is buggy in the 1st place atm).  Also my craptacular cooler doesnt do the greatest job and I said in another thread that the Q9450 has a bum core that always runs 5 degrees hotter.....  Once the weather gets colder towards Nov/Dec I ramp up the utilization.  Im gonna look in to getting a better cooler for my Rig and once I have a bit of extra $$$ get the G/F rig back up and running as well.


Aha, that makes sense 

The Xigmatek HDT-S1283 is good cooler, as is the Vendetta 2 and Cooler Master Hyper 212+


theonedub said:


> Exactly right!



A DC that does 50k a month? That's what a stock-clocked C2Q or PhII X4 does  :wth:

I'm lucky to get much over 20k a month from my C2D, even crunching 24/7.


----------



## KieX (Oct 20, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah well be hasn't replied.
> 
> 
> By the way guys.  The limit will be 22.4k every 28 days.  Thisis 800 PPD.  I think it's right because this way it's not really hardware dependent.  Even someone who is nuts about helping out but only has funds to crunch with his laptop can obtain this however, it's not super low to the point that partial crunching with even a low end system will achieve it.  800 PPD can be done by the majority of any cruncher with some effort.  Those are my two cents.



Good call. Think that's perfect 



[Ion] said:


> *snip*
> A DC that does 50k a month? That's what a stock-clocked C2Q or PhII X4 does  :wth:
> 
> I'm lucky to get much over 20k a month from my C2D, even crunching 24/7.



Maybe that's my miscalculation, sorry if so. I had that based on OC'd C2D E8XXX, roughly 2k PPD. Either way, it's nice to see we now have 800PPD as the requirement as it should cover everyone fairly.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Definitely, anyone dedicated to crunching should have no issue pulling 800 PPD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

Then I think we are good.


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2010)

I would still prefer to see no ppd requirement. Just the initial points requirement, and a requirement that shows you continue to return results. My ideal requirements are an initial points requirement (current 100k requirement is fine) and at least 7 results in a week (rather than one a day in case internet goes out or something). This way, even someone running only a Pentium 3 24/7 can have a badge as long as they are dedicated enough to crunch to that 100k mark.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Im fine with 22k/28days, not in love with it, but its a decent compromise 

Crunch Strong


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

hat said:


> I would still prefer to see no ppd requirement. Just the initial points requirement, and a requirement that shows you continue to return results. My ideal requirements are an initial points requirement (current 100k requirement is fine) and at least 7 results in a week (rather than one a day in case internet goes out or something). This way, even someone running only a Pentium 3 24/7 can have a badge as long as they are dedicated enough to crunch to that 100k mark.



There certainly is some logic to that  

Let's see what CP says, I'm ok with it


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 21, 2010)

i still fail to see what exactly is being compromised here, with the higher end team members all so desperately trying to keep some kind of arbitrary limit on who gets a badge, this topic must look like a joke to anyone who views it from the outside.  But i suppose it is what it is, and i will continue to scrounge together all the cpu power i can to push for this team, but i have removed my name from the user cp as this all kind of irks me now for some reason.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

What irks you about it?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Phxprovost said:


> i still fail to see what exactly is being compromised here, with the higher end team members all so desperately trying to keep some kind of arbitrary limit on who gets a badge, this topic must look like a joke to anyone who views it from the outside.  But i suppose it is what it is, and i will continue to scrounge together all the cpu power i can to push for this team, but i have removed my name from the user cp as this all kind of irks me now for some reason.



So you are telling me that the higher end team members are keeping an arbitrary limit because we require 800 PPD for a badge?  Seriously if you cannot pump out 800 PPD you aren't trying hard enough.  My two cents of course.  Even a damn lap top does that!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree w/ CP about this, I can get almost 800 PPD from my C2D laptop.  A modern AMD X2 or C2D should have no issue doing that


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 21, 2010)

hat said:


> I would still prefer to see no ppd requirement. Just the initial points requirement, and a requirement that shows you continue to return results. My ideal requirements are an initial points requirement (current 100k requirement is fine) and at least 7 results in a week (rather than one a day in case internet goes out or something). This way, even someone running only a Pentium 3 24/7 can have a badge as long as they are dedicated enough to crunch to that 100k mark.



The whole point of the badge is too have people doing work to help humanity not just to get enough points to have a badge!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Guys,

Since what I care about the most here is keeping everybody happy and not having these back and forths, I am continuing to put thought into this.  Here's what I came up with instead.  I don't know if it's possible, I've already asked W1z, so I'm just waiting on his reply to see if it's possible to do.

However, what if after the minimum of 100k, the 28 day requirement is runtime instead of points?  I figured for those who at least crunch while at work only, 8 hours a day and 224 hours of runtime every 28 days?  This seems fair enough for everyone, and it's not regarding points.  So whether you have a i7 or a single core sempron it don't matter.  The amount of time you run is what matters.  What do you'll think?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

Run time would be extremely fair. I was thinking along those lines, but I assumed that runtime isn't something that FreeDC tracks. I know its tracked on WCG.com, but I havent seen runtime on FreeDC- have I been overlooking it?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys,
> 
> Since what I care about the most here is keeping everybody happy and not having these back and forths, I am continuing to put thought into this.  Here's what I came up with instead.  I don't know if it's possible, I've already asked W1z, so I'm just waiting on his reply to see if it's possible to do.
> 
> However, what if after the minimum of 100k, the 28 day requirement is runtime instead of points?  I figured for those who at least crunch while at work only, 8 hours a day and 224 hours of runtime every 28 days?  This seems fair enough for everyone, and it's not regarding points.  So whether you have a i7 or a single core sempron it don't matter.  The amount of time you run is what matters.  What do you'll think?



+1 if it can work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Run time would be extremely fair. I was thinking along those lines, but I assumed that runtime isn't something that FreeDC tracks. I know its tracked on WCG.com, but I havent seen runtime on FreeDC- have I been overlooking it?





(FIH) The Don said:


> +1 if it can work



Yeah, I overlooked it while thinking about it. 

I don't think it'll be possible.  Maybe W1z can figure something out to retrieve the data from WCG.com?  Let's see what he says then we'll go from there.  Hopefully we get something good out of this since it'll be the only way to completely make it fair without keeping some happy and the others un-happy.


----------



## hat (Oct 21, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> The whole point of the badge is too have people doing work to help humanity not just to get enough points to have a badge!



With my idea, there is no "just to get enough points to have a badge". You must continue to send in work units:



hat said:


> I would still prefer to see no ppd requirement. Just the initial points requirement, *and a requirement that shows you continue to return results*. My ideal requirements are an initial points requirement (current 100k requirement is fine) *and at least 7 results in a week (rather than one a day in case internet goes out or something)*. This way, even someone running only a Pentium 3 24/7 can have a badge as long as they are dedicated enough to crunch to that 100k mark.










Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah, I overlooked it while thinking about it.
> 
> I don't think it'll be possible.  Maybe W1z can figure something out to retrieve the data from WCG.com?  Let's see what he says then we'll go from there.  Hopefully we get something good out of this since it'll be the only way to completely make it fair without keeping some happy and the others un-happy.



If we can get something worked out with that 8 hours of run time a day, I would be more than happy with that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

hat said:


> With my idea, there is no "just to get enough points to have a badge". You must continue to send in work units:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear, we are getting somewhere.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 21, 2010)

hat said:


> With my idea, there is no "just to get enough points to have a badge". You must continue to send in work units:



meh


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why are you only at 50? usage?  You should be able to do well more than that with no system performance hit



Not true :\ - MANY ppl are suffering from a thread priority issue in the BOINC system that appears to just get ignored or dismissed whenever somebody tries to bring it up. The error results somehow in the "Idle" threads of the BOINC tool still overriding the threads of other more highly prioritized threads in newer OS's such as win7 64 , resulting n the system performing as though you where doing real time priority video encoding in the background -and making many tools and games completely unusable.

I was previously running WinXP32 - Up Until July this year - I was running WCG at 100% load with no issues all the time and everything was perfect - The process priority was always low so any app that needed some CPU time just took over until it was done and it balanced perfectly.

Then I moved over to Win7 64 - on the same hardware - and everything went to crap.

It's like the WCG process priority is always treated as real time no-matter what its actually set to, and it chokes processor time away from ALL the other apps - although its not all that noticeable on single threaded apps / games , it violently affects the performance of multi threaded apps, and made it almost impossible for me to continue running WCG at all 

Even dropping the "processor usage" didn't help as if you set it to 50% it  does not use half the processor time - it toggles between 100% and 0% usage (just watch your CPU usage graph) resulting in spikey jumpy terrible performance whenever WCG kicks in.

I have been able to repeat this problem on many other systems, and have found MANY other ppl discussing this problem after a LOT of forum digging in other forums - but every time somebody brings it up - *all the pig headed "experts" just dismiss the claim since THEIR system has no such issue, it clearly cant exist.*

It was very disappointing, but I did eventually find a partial compromise.

My WCG now runs at 100% but ONLY if the machine has been idle for more than 20 minutes.

That way it STILL crunches when its not busy - and I don't notice that the entire system interface has become unresponsive and programs are unusable - and the second I touch the mouse WCG suspends all processing and as far as I can tell everything is fine.

It's still only a half-arsed solution - and it has permanently impacted my numbers as it no longer runs for at least half of every day whilst I'm using the PC, but since nobody will take this *very real* problem seriously (even on the BOINC forums) it's either that or quit completely.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

CP, I think that a runtime-based badge would be cool, assuming we could get it to work 

That would definitely even the playing fields


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Let's see.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 21, 2010)

Just my 10c worth on the topic - I thought something like this might work...







Be it a measure of average points per day - or a measure of average run-time , I think It'd be a great way to represent just how active a cruncher is, without being specific about actual numbers.

Just personally as my own limited opinion, I don't believe that posting ACTUAL points / numbers in a badge is really in the spirit of what crunching is really all about, which is "*anyone who CAN help, doing what they can*" - A little competition is always good, and it does help boost the results for the greater good, but many ppl simply DO NOT have access to the kind of equipment that others do, and once something becomes a points war It just seems to loose it's spirit.

The real hardcore crunchers can and will still track each other in the official stats anyway 

Whether the stars are counted By PPD Or run-time is up to the forum to debate, but I do think it should be "DYNAMIC" as in once you have the basic badge you keep it forever, the stars indicate actual activity and can be gained or lost at any time.


Just me thinking out loud


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Bro, you are the mothereffin" man.  That is by far the best idea.  Thank you soo much.  Let's see what w1z says.  I'll PM him.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the idea and the look of the starry badges


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

I can not think of one person who will be unhappy with this.  It's fabulous!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

BazookaJoe said:


> Just my 10c worth on the topic - I thought something like this might work...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101021/BazJoeBadgeConcept.png
> 
> ...



That's amazing I love it!

Maybe require 1 WU a month as well to keep a badge...just some baseline requirement?

But the stars are great, that's an amazing way to show it!


----------



## Bow (Oct 22, 2010)

DITTO to all of the above


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

ok, how are these parameters for the badges+stars?

Regular badge, no stars - Minimum 100k, and 1 results per every 7 days, so you gotta be active at least for one result.

badge + 1 star - 500 
badge + 2 stars - 2,000
badge + 3 stars - 4,500
badge + 4 stars - 8,000
badge + 5 stars - 15,000 or greater

These are based on 7 day averages.   That fourth and fifth star should really get peeps motivated to get some more output and a bit of a challenge.  Input please! 

I'm thinking the first star should be higher, to motivate those who have very low output to get more of it.  Maybe 800, at max 1,000.  What do you think?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Did W1z say runtime was impossible?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Did W1z say runtime was impossible?



Yessir.  has to be something that Free DC tracks.  Figured the best would be 7 day average.  The star idea seems great.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok, that's what I was figuring earlier. My suggestion is: 

badge + 1 star - 500
badge + 2 stars - 2000
badge + 3 stars - 3500
badge + 4 stars - 5500
badge + 5 stars - 10,000+

Pretty much 1500-2000 per level until the massive 10k a day. At 15k we would have one 5star cruncher


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

Guess I'm not considered a TPU/cruncher anymore.Oh well


----------



## KieX (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> ok, how are these parameters for the badges+stars?
> 
> 
> Regular badge, no stars - Minimum 100k, and 1 results per every 7 days, so you gotta be active at least for one result.
> ...



I like that in the end we can go back to the old 7 day active requirement to keep badge. As for the badge star denominations... I'd like *hat* and *Phxprovost* amongs others to give us their two cents on this one (see if we can get to a unanimous decision )



RAMMIE said:


> Guess I'm not considered a TPU/cruncher anymore.Oh well



You sir, have a legendary status and dedication no badge could ever merit


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Ok, that's what I was figuring earlier. My suggestion is:
> 
> badge + 1 star - 500
> badge + 2 stars - 2000
> ...



I would rather it a bit more challenging, make it too easy and motivation is not as high.  But that'll work for me if that's what people decide.



KieX said:


> I like that in the end we can go back to the old 7 day active requirement to keep badge. As for the badge star denominations... I'd like *hat* and *Phxprovost* amongs others to give us their two cents on this one (see if we can get to a unanimous decision )
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, have a legendary status and dedication no badge could ever merit



RAMMIE, for him we need like 25 stars and three badges


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=points&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
There's lots of names here that don't crunch here anymore.Every one of them deserve recognition for their contribution to TPU/WCG.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=points&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
> There's lots of names here that don't crunch here anymore.Every one of them deserve recognition for their contribution to TPU/WCG.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> What are you trying to say?



The original badge was for 100k.Why change it because the stats site got messed up and wiz forgot what the standard was.Seems like ya'll forgot too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> The original badge was for 100k.Why change it because the stats site got messed up and wiz forgot what the standard was.Seems like ya'll forgot too.



It is for 100k.  I know what you mean now, sorry it didn't hit me.

Rammie, you got PM.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

The original badge should not be taken away from anyone that earned it under the original requirement.Upgrading for additional requirements is fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

I know what you mean. And I personally think that those "special" few who helped tremendously should have an exception.  However, not everyone.  If you don't crunch no more, you don't deserve a badge for something you don't do, get me.  Check your inbox and help me out with that.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

Guys,

Please PM me what you guys think
Are fair ranges for the stars.  This way I can gather them all and maybe get a average.  PM them to me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/viewTeamMemberDetail.do?sort=points&teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
> There's lots of names here that don't crunch here anymore.Every one of them deserve recognition for their contribution to TPU/WCG.



RAMMIE, i do not know you very well, but i do know what you do with those rigs, and i find it amazing and all

and this is not meant in any disrespecting way at all

but, i do not think that you should come in here and dictate what WE should do with OUR badges, this is something about active members on our team, 

yes you do come rarely to give a boost, and i thank you for that, but you really dont write anything here, or contribute in any other way.

so please, let US decide on how WE want our stuff to be

just my 2 cents, people may not like it, but now ive said what i think.




BazookaJoe said:


> Just my 10c worth on the topic - I thought something like this might work...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





by far the BEST idea, 

+1 for that


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I know what you mean. And I personally think that those "special" few who helped tremendously should have an exception.  However, not everyone. * If you don't crunch no more, you don't deserve a badge for something you don't do, get me. * Check your inbox and help me out with that.  I'll see what I can do.



Ya know, one day I won't crunch,you won/t crunch nor will everybody because we all die or get poor or just find other interests.Does that erase the contributions we made?

They don't take away Medal of Honor,Purple Heart just because you are no longer in the military.


Bold in quote added by me.


----------



## RAMMIE (Oct 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> RAMMIE, i do not know you very well, but i do know what you do with those rigs, and i find it amazing and all
> 
> and this is not meant in any disrespecting way at all
> 
> ...





I didn't dictate anything.Just gave my opinion.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> Ya know, one day I won't crunch,you won/t crunch nor will everybody because we all die or get poor or just find other interests.Does that erase the contributions we made?
> 
> They don't take away Medal of Honor,Purple Heart just because you are no longer in the military.
> 
> ...



Your contribution nor anybodies is taken away.  You think people don't see this when they look at your stats?







Come on dude, seriously.  We have turned this thread into a war zone for no reason.  *I WILL* set the requirements.  I have considered every option possible yet nobody is ever happy.  Before badges dissapeared nobody said anything, now all of the sudden everyone is having a fit.

I will set the requirements and please if you have a concern, PM me.  Seems like it's the only way this will be settled.  Another unfriendly comment and I will ask to have this thread closed.  Sorry guys but seriously it's escalated for no reason.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

What if you no longer crunch for the team the badge said 'Inactive' or 'Retired' instead of disappearing, since you did put in your 100k?

Im going to keep posting my ideas/suggestions in the thread cause my Inbox gets out of control when I get to PMing


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 22, 2010)

as a person i know said



> this thread represents anarchy. give power to the people and nothing will get done



sums pretty much the whole thread.

i know CP just found a good way, and i hope the W1zz kid aproves of it

and we can get this mess closed, its NOT good for us


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Oct 22, 2010)

My opinion.... keep the badge just like it was (100,000)active or inactive.Then a star for every million point milestone.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 22, 2010)

^ Id take that too  

I personally think that the OG way it was setup was odd, so when they disappeared and everything got messed up it was a great opportunity to request possible changes.


----------



## erocker (Oct 22, 2010)

Fighting/arguing in a thread that has to do with helping others. *Slow clap*

Clearly this thread has outlived whatever purpose it has served.


----------

